# Fines Stopped for Now!!



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Take a look at this: http://www.paintsquare.com/news/article_news.cfm?id=3874&nl_versionid=472&trackid=7982520


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW...this is such a ridiculous burden to place on contractors at a time when revenues are down and HO's are tight with their budgets. Ahhh,to be a Washington elite and not have to sweat the small stuff like the little people do.....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Reading the article, I am interpreting it as fines will not be levied against contractors if they have signed up for the course but have not yet taken it and are working on pre-78 homes. So, there still could be fines for those who have taken the course but are ruled out of compliance or for those who did not take or sign up for the class but work pre-78 jobs.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

That would be correct Sir. This is going to assist those that still have yet to take any of the classes. So if you have not signed up yet and your doing work on Pre-78 model homes, you had better get your name on a list. They really need to inform the Home Owners as well. There is so many Home Owners that do not have a clue. If there spending so much money on getting the word out to the contractors, wouldn't it be wise to alert the Home Owners as well? Like a TV Commercial???? Or a Bulk Mailer????


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

painter213 said:


> That would be correct Sir. This is going to assist those that still have yet to take any of the classes. So if you have not signed up yet and your doing work on Pre-78 model homes, you had better get your name on a list. They really need to inform the Home Owners as well. There is so many Home Owners that do not have a clue. If there spending so much money on getting the word out to the contractors, wouldn't it be wise to alert the Home Owners as well? Like a TV Commercial???? Or a Bulk Mailer????


I was saying this from the beginning. I keep hearing about people that think a contractor is scamming them because they've never heard this, just one more headache in the mess.

H/O should also be partially responsible for knowingly hiring non-certified contractors once they have been educated about the new laws.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

That's the way it works in the Industrial Lead Removal arena. If caught, the contractor and the owner is liable. The owner is the generator and the contractor is the remover. Both get's fined or even jail time.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> WOW...this is such a ridiculous burden to place on contractors at a time when revenues are down and HO's are tight with their budgets. Ahhh,to be a Washington elite and not have to sweat the small stuff like the little people do.....


 They should have postponed it but this has been in the works for a long time.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Why did all those senators have an (R) after thier names? 

I though that (D) was for the working man?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Check this out.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If the amendment survives the reconciliation process, the bill would then go to the White House. It could be vetoed by President Obama, but it is unclear whether he would want to block a major spending bill - which includes funding for troops in Afghanistan and disaster relief - over this issue.



More here...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> If the amendment survives the reconciliation process, the bill would then go to the White House. It could be vetoed by President Obama, but it is unclear whether he would want to block a major spending bill - which includes funding for troops in Afghanistan and disaster relief - over this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> More here...


This is the kind of crap they pull to get what they want....what does RRP have to do with troop funding!!!! This is 1 of many things that pi$$ me off about our "elected officials" How in the world do they sleep at night.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> This is the kind of crap they pull to get what they want....what does RRP have to do with troop funding!!!! This is 1 of many things that pi$$ me off about our "elected officials" How in the world do they sleep at night.


Cuz they got free healthcare and retirement, paid for by peoples taxes who still have jobs, although theres getting to be less of us around...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

"The amendment, which was passed by a vote of 60 to 37, and cosponsored by several senators, will block funds in the supplemental from being used to “levy against any person any fine, or to hold any person liable for construction or renovation work performed by the person.”


More here....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The EPA has spoken!
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.dealer.org/files/EPA_Delay_Announcement_6_18_10.pdf


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> The EPA has spoken!
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.dealer.org/files/EPA_Delay_Announcement_6_18_10.pdf


 
I have a question that I have been wondering about from the beginning of this whole situation. How many contractors are there in the U.S. that this law applies to, if all were to comply?. It says in the link that so far 300,000 have been trained. I would think that might be enough for maybe one state of the union. There are at least 500 contractors just in my city alone who should be certified. Just what is the over all scope of this?:blink:
I am just thinking out loud, but just say that there are 300,000 per state, times 50 =15,000,000 multiply that by $350 and my calculator will not even come up with a number 52.5 billion??


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

RCP said:


> The EPA has spoken!
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.dealer.org/files/EPA_Delay_Announcement_6_18_10.pdf



Did I read that right? I think it says that you don't need your certification until Oct. and they won't fine you if you don't have you or your firms certs. BUT after the bulletpoints it says it will "enforce the work practice requirement in the rule."

So are they just saying that they won't fine you if you're complying with the work practices but don't have your certs?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Stefan,

I think you got it!

A lot like the lead OSHA rules. No certs or training needed, but you have to follow the law or fines will be issued. (at least for the next several months)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, that's the gist of it. I think it is just a reaction from the EPA because of the outcry from the building industry about the lack of training available.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

StefanC said:


> Did I read that right? I think it says that you don't need your certification until Oct. and they won't fine you if you don't have you or your firms certs. BUT after the bulletpoints it says it will "enforce the work practice requirement in the rule."
> 
> So are they just saying that they won't fine you if you're complying with the work practices but don't have your certs?


You are correct sir!:thumbsup:


----------

